# Newbie



## Neal Moore (24 Jan 2007)

Hello folks. I've lurked about for a couple days reading your posts and thought I'd join my friends across the pond. I'm a member of the SSW&C Message Board and learned of your site through a post there by Gill. I'm looking forward to frequent visits here and sharing ideas and scrolling interests.


----------



## PowerTool (24 Jan 2007)

Welcome to the forum,Neal  

Hope you enjoy it (and nice to see so many people joining in on this new scrollsaw forum as well)

Andrew


----------



## Gill (24 Jan 2007)

Hi Neal

It's good to have a scroller of your stature with us. I'm sure there's much we can all learn from you.

Welcome  .

Gill


----------



## Toni Burghout (24 Jan 2007)

Indeed! 

Neal is an author of a new scrolling book on Wildlife. He's a pretty approachable and helpful guy for anyone who has questions :wink: 

Take care
Toni


----------



## Woodmagnet (25 Jan 2007)

Hi Neal, and welcome to the u.k. :lol: 

pitbull


----------



## Greenfield Bob (25 Jan 2007)

This is starting to look like our forum in the U.S.
Some of the same people I see over here.
I'm glad you guys started this scrolling forum.

Bob


----------

